# Accurcraft Brass San Juan car disassembly



## rrkrzy (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Folks,
Need your guidance as to the best approach to disassemble the Accurcraft Brass San Juan cars. I need to re glue the plastic windows and fix several lights in these cars. I cannot believe that Accurcraft could not use a better gluing method to hold the plastic windows in place.

Thanks in advance for your assistance. Mike


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

There is no great mystery here. There are sixteen or so hex bolts along the side sill and once they are removed the back-painted underbody drops out leaving the vestibules with their floors. The brake line extends to the ends and will be trapped by the coupler lift bars. The easiest thing (I've found) is to open one of the hangers holding the coupler lift bars so the bars can be shifter to the side and the bottom removed straight out. Easy access to the windows for the coaches, RPO and baggage...a bit trickier for the parlor cars since the interior partitions are attached to the superstructure, not the floor. Windows in the vestibule will be more of a challenge since that unit is soldered together. Tweezers, maybe.

Also, use the opportunity while you have the cars open to add frosted windows in the restrooms.


----------

